# New puppy Fizz 7 weeks old



## KGinger (Apr 9, 2015)

Do you think straight or wavy coat ?


----------



## Olly's Mama (Jan 16, 2015)

Aww she is lovely <3 and I love her name. I want to say curly or at least shaggy but you just never know. They all tend to look the same at this age although the curlier ones in Olly's littler looked quite curly by 7 weeks. Olly has a lovely shaggy coat now. The 1st picture is him at 8 weeks old and second is his coat at 3 1/2 months.


----------



## KGinger (Apr 9, 2015)

*Fizz 4 weeks*

Fizz at 4 weeks


----------



## KGinger (Apr 9, 2015)

Do you have any recent pictures of him he is gorgeous. I'm not really worried if she is straight wavy or curly she is so adorable I couldn't resist her.


----------



## KGinger (Apr 9, 2015)

Olly is adorable


----------



## Olly's Mama (Jan 16, 2015)

I know what you mean, he could be zebra stripped by now I am just obsessed and I adore him  

At 12 weeks old, his first walk 









This next one was on Valentine day 










First trip to the beach with a crumbed nose 



With his gorgeous brother Teddy 



and possibly my favourite picture of him, butter wouldn't melt 



They are just amazing companions and you will fell soo deeply in love with her. I feel very lucky to have him in my life


----------



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

Jazz is nearly 20 weeks now - she started off wavy - went very curly and now after her first cut looks a lot straighter again!! - who knows lol !! she is beautiful though - enjoy xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok, I'm scrapping the days plans and parking at this thread to gaze at Fizz, Olly and Jazz all day. They are too cute to believe.


----------

